# carb rebuild kit



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good carb rebuild kit for the tri-power setup on the 389 for the 64 GTO?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Filko, if you can find one, Echlin, or Standard. All will work fine.


----------

